

Standout Companies From The Fifth 500 Startups Demo Day - playhard
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/06/here-are-10-standout-companies-from-the-fifth-500-startups-demo-day/

======
mattmanser
The one that really shines out at me is Privy, great potential there.

<http://getprivy.com/>

Need to do a bit better at communicating the value proposition on their
homepage though.

